# Pick up lines to/from the FA/FFA



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 5, 2015)

I apologize if this has been done, but a search on this forum didn't return anything. 

Recently, a gf of mine was complaining that guys pickup lines were sooo bad, so we were looking up some bad ones she could toss back at them. that were equally as bad. 

I saw this one and it stuck me as such a bad FFA pickup line that I thought I would share. Anyone else have any bad pickup lines like this? (more size/preference focused?)

You: "Do you sleep on your stomach?"
Him: "No?"
You "Can I?"


----------



## Tad (Mar 10, 2015)

I admit that one got a chuckle out of me!

....and I got nothing. Who would have thought that being that cheesy would be so hard?


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 10, 2015)

Not exactly a pick up line (they don't really exist around here aside from as jokes) but I admit that when I am flirting with my favourite FA I will intentionally leave open ways for him to tease me about my size. Like, talking about how I knocked something over with my butt or how annoying clothes shopping is. He pretty much always takes the bait and I always argue back that I'm not fat even though I know I am and we both like it. I do the same to him too. And when I write this out, it doesn't sound like flirting. But it totally is.


----------



## Tad (Mar 10, 2015)

Totally!!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 19, 2015)

My guy can flirt with his body/size/appetite pretty damn easily too! It's not fair, when "I'm hungry" is a pickup line !! =P


----------



## youareneverready (Mar 21, 2015)

Not a pick-up line but I notice characters in movies/TV often use a seductively-purred offer of 'dessert' after dinner as a euphemism for miscellaneous sexytimes. In FA/FFA-land I think that offer would be more likely to include _actual_ dessert (as well as, not instead of, obviously).


----------



## bigmac (Mar 22, 2015)

youareneverready said:


> Not a pick-up line but I notice characters in movies/TV often use a seductively-purred offer of 'dessert' after dinner as a euphemism for miscellaneous sexytimes. In FA/FFA-land I think that offer would be more likely to include _actual_ dessert (as well as, not instead of, obviously).



When the evening is going well another treat/meal is a great way to extend it.

On my first date with my wife we went to dinner at an Italian restaurant, then dessert at a coffee shop, then drinks and pizza at a brew pub, and then .


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 5, 2015)

Got accused (playfully) of flirting when I said. "I have food. Do you want it?"


----------



## bigmac (Apr 5, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> ...
> 
> Recently, a gf of mine was complaining that guys pickup lines were sooo bad, ...


 
I've come to the conclusion that it doesn't really matter what the hell a guy does to get a female's attention so long as he does. Once the female notices the male the ball is in her court. If she's attracted to the guy she'll let him know.

My strangest personal experience occurred one evening after I had an argument with my long-term GF. I left on my motorcycle driving very fast. Purposefully took the winding roads and ground my foot-pegs into the pavement. I then went to a disreputable bar with the hope of getting into a fight (its a guy thing). Rather than attracting an opponent, my belligerent mood attracted a pretty young woman who was looking for a replacement for her incarcerated boyfriend.


----------



## Tad (Oct 14, 2016)

Not quite a pick-up line, but this snippet of extremely cheesy fictional conversation came to me earlier today, and I can’t conceive of ever being bothered to fit it into a story, so putting it here.

(scene: a busy bar, near closing time. A clearly rather tipsy woman is talking to a BHM)

Her: Closing time already? But we were just getting to know each other! What are your plans for the rest of the night, handsome?
Him: Handsome? Me? Sorry, but I think you have your &#8216;beer googles’ on.
Her (almost purring): More like my beer-belly-goggles


----------



## AmandaLynn (Feb 6, 2017)

Tad said:


> Not quite a pick-up line, but this snippet of extremely cheesy fictional conversation came to me earlier today, and I cant conceive of ever being bothered to fit it into a story, so putting it here.
> 
> (scene: a busy bar, near closing time. A clearly rather tipsy woman is talking to a BHM)
> 
> ...



*poke poke* beer belly goggles


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 18, 2017)

My hubby got me with "I have all the belly you'll ever need" :smitten:


----------



## Tracii (Feb 19, 2017)

Beer belly goggles is a good one LOLOL.


----------

